# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الحمية الغذائية والتمارين الرياضية [للمشاركة]

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته*
*
أخواتي..*
*
المرأة * -وخاصة ما بعد الولادة-* تبحث عن أفضل الطرق لاستعادة رشاقتها، بطريقة صحية آمنة، 
بالإضافة إلى ممارسة الرياضة التي تعمل على شد العضلات،
 هناك تغيرات تطرأ على الجسم،* -ومنها الحمل والولادة التي تسبب زيادة الوزن،-* 
فعليها استعادة وزنها، ورشاقتها بشكل سليم.*

*في هذا الموضوع نشارك فيه من خلال  تجاربنا 
ومعلومات مفيدة وصحية...
-
-
-




*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد وضعتِ يديك علي الجرح أختي الحبيبة .. ابتسامة 
فكلنا يحارب السمنة بكل الطرق ولكن وعن تجربة شخصية أفضل الطرق لتوازن الجسم هي :
1- شرب الماء الكثير وخاصة أربعة أكواب على الريق وكوبين قبل كل وجبة وكوبين قبل النوم مما له فوائد جمة ويقي من كثير من الأمراض ، وإذا أردنا الشرب بعد الأكل فلا يكون إلا بعده بنصف ساعة حتي تتم عملية الهضم بدون مشاكل  .
2- الإكثار من أكل الخضروات والفاكهة التي تحتوي على الألياف الطبيعية مثل الخيار والخس والتفاح والموز والكيوي وعلى رأسهم جميعا طبق السلطة المميز قبل الوجبات .
3- عمل رياضة بسيطة حتى لايحدث ارتخاء في العضلات بعد تركها وأفضلها المشي لمدة ساعة يوميا .
4- استبدال وجبة العشاء بكوب زبادي عليه ليمون لأن حرق الدهون يزداد أثناء النوم .
5- البعد عن النشويات والحلويات والدهون والمواد الغازية بأنواعها واستبدالها بالعصائر الطبيعية مع تقليل نسبة السكر فيها .
هذا بالنسبة للمرأة العادية أما المرأة ما بعد الولادة فالوضع يختلف قليلا .
فهناك بعض النصائح التي تحافظ على رشاقة المرأة بعد الولادة منها :
1- الرضاعة الطبيعية : خلال عملية الرضاعة يقوم جسم الأم بحرق بعض السعرات الحرارية لإفراز الحليب في كل مرة تقوم فيها الأم بإرضاع صغيرها ، وتعمل الرضاعة الطبيعية أيضا على إعادة حجم الرحم إلى وضعه الطبيعي قبل الحمل. 
2- تجنب الوجبات السريعة بشكل تام ، والابتعاد قدر المستطاع عن الدهون والكربوهيدرات والحرص على الاكثار من تناول الخضروات والفواكه مع شرب كميات وفيرة من الماء.
3- الحصول على القدر الكافي من النوم : من الطبيعي للأمهات الجدد عدم القدرة على النوم بشكل منتظم، نظرًا للمسؤوليات الجديدة التي أصبحت على عاتق الأم. ولكن مع بعض التنظيم يمكن للأم الحصول على القدر المطلوب من الراحة ، فعدم النوم لفترات كافية لن يستطيع جسمك على القيام بوظائفه بشكل طبيعي، مع ازدياد الرغبة في تناول الطعام .
وعلى المرأة أن تتحلى بإرادة قوية، وتكون واقعية بما يتعلق بالوزن الذي  تنشده، وعليها أن لا تنظر لوزنها قبل الولادة وتتحسر عليه ، فتصاب بمزيد من  الاكتئاب ، فالوزن المثالي ليس أمرا مستحيلا، لكنه يحتاج إلى صبر ووقت .
تمارين ما بعد الولادة :

يجب أن تتدرج المرأة في التمارين بعد الولادة، حت تستطيع إستعادة  رشاقتها، وفيما يلي  بعض التمارين  المتعلقة بهذا الأمر: 

- يفضل القيام بالتمارين صباحاً ومساءً، والاسترخاء بعد كل تمرين، وإذا  حدث وأصبت بألم في عضلاتك فتوقفي عن التمرين واسترخي قليلاً ومن ثمَّ حاولي  مرة أخرى. 

- لضم وشد البطن: استلق على ظهرك واثني ركبتيك، خذي نفسا عميقا ببطئ مع  رفع البطن، ثم اطردي الهواء خارجاً مع ضم الشفتين، وخلال ذلك اشفطي البطن  إلى أٍقصى حد ممكن، كرري التمرين خمس مرات. ويجب التنبيه على أن ارتداء مشد  أو حزام البطن لا يساعد على إعادة البطن إلى طبيعته.

- لشد عضلات الحوض يمكن للأم الاستلقاء على ظهرها أو الوقوف أو الجلوس  مع ضم الارداف ببطء والضغط على الفخذين وضمهما معاً وسحب الاحشاء إلى أعلى  بأقصى قوة (كما لو كانت تمنع نفسها من التبول) ثم الابقاء على هذا الوضع  والعد لعشرة ثم الاسترخاء ببطء وتكرار التمرين خمس مرات في كل مرة لأكثر من  مرة في اليوم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 4- استبدال وجبة العشاء بكوب زبادي عليه ليمون لأن حرق الدهون يزداد أثناء النوم .




*نعم الزبادي يساعد على الرشاقة ولكن الزبادي وحده لا يشبع لفترة طويلة من الليل حتى الصباح فكيف يستطيع النوم الشخص إذا شعر بالجوع، كان ينبغي إضافة خس مثلا أو فاكهة حتى تكون لمن يتبع حمية صحية طريقة حياة ، وإذا أخطأ في نظام الحمية يستطيع العودة بسرعة إلى الحمية الصحية، وقبل ذلك كله علينا الاستعانة بالله تعالى والدعاء .*

*أما ما ينتشر من أنواع الحمية القاسية فهذا لا يمكن الاستمرار عليه، فعلينا اتباع حمية متوازنة فيها جميع المجموعات الغذائية ،* 

*وعلينا تحديد الهدف من اتباع الحمية حتى تكون لدينا العزيمة في اكمال هذه الحمية ونحصل على المطلوب من الحمية بإذن الله عز وجل، وعلينا وضع نظام مناسب لا نتعب أنفسنا مثال لو أردنا تناول العشاء في الخارج مثل بعض الولائم علينا تناول وجبة صغيرة من خس وخيار حتى لا نشعر بالجوع في الوليمة ونأكل الكثير،* 
*وإذا أخطأنا وتناولنا الكثير فهذا ليس مبررا في التمادي في تناول المزيد، بل نعود إلى نظام الحمية فالأمر يسير، نعم قد نخطئ أحيانا في إلتزام النظام بسبب الضغوط من بيت وأولاد وحقوق زوج وإلتزامات، علينا أن لا نقوم بلوم أنفسنا كثيرا بل تكون لدينا مرونة في التعامل مع هذا الواقع. والله أعلم*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *نعم الزبادي يساعد على الرشاقة ولكن الزبادي وحده لا يشبع لفترة طويلة من الليل حتى الصباح فكيف يستطيع النوم الشخص إذا شعر بالجوع،*


 سهل الله أمرك أختي الحبيبة ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*فوائد الزبادي بالليمون قبل النوم*

 الزبادي  بالليمون:
توجد العديد من الدراسات والأبحاث التي تم إجراؤها على وصفة لبن الزبادي مع  الليمون، حيث تبين أن لهذا المشروب الكثير من الفوائد، فكوب لبن الزبادي  يحتوي على بكتيريا تعمل على تخمر اللبن وهي " بكتيريا اللاكتوباسيليس  اسييدوفيلس"، بالإضافة لإنزيم " اللاكتيز" الذي يقوم بهضم السكر في الجسم،  وهذا الإنزيم يفتقد إليه ما نسبته (85%) من الناس البالغين من العرب  والأفارقة، حيث إن النقص في هذا الإنزيم يؤدي لحدوث اضطرابات بالأمعاء  وغازات وسوء هضم.   كما أن هناك معلومة صحية مهمة عن لبن الزبادي، وهي أنه يقوم بتنشيط الدهون  البنيّة المفيدة في الجسم والتي يفتقدها الجسم كلما زاد الإنسان بالعمر،  حيث إن هذه الدهون مسؤولة عن تنشيط مستوى الحرق والتخلص من الدهون البيضاء  الضارّة.   كما لا يمكننا أن نقلّل من أهمية الليمون وفائدته للجسم، حيث إنّ الليمون  يحتوي على فيتامين سي، والذي يتمتع بقدرته على تنشيط عملية الأيض وحرق  الدهون. 
والتخلص من بعض الأمراض مثل:
 نزلات البرد، وأمراض الشتاء.   فوائد الزبادي والليمون قبل النوم      تعتبر وصفة الليمون مع الزبادي من الوصفات السحرية التي توصلت إليها  الدراسات وذلك في قدرتهما على القضاء على الكرش وتكدس الدهون في تلك  المنطقة، كما أنهما يعملان على حرق الدهون، مما يساهم في تخسيس الجسم  والتخلص من السمنة، بالإضافة إلى أن الزبادي يحتوي على عنصر الكالسيوم  والذي يعمل على الحفاظ على صحة العضام والحد من المشاكل التي تُصيبه  كالهشاشة.     يوجد العديد من التجارب التي أجريت على بعض الأشخاص عند وضع الزبادي  والليمون مع الحميات الغذائية، فقد لوحظ أن هناك تغيّراً ملحوظاً في مقاسات  البطن بعد تناول هؤلاء الأشخاص الليمون مع الزبادي قبل النوم، كما أنهم  شعروا براحة خلال النوم ونشاط في الصباح. 

    توجد دراسة تم إجراؤها على (400) شخص، وتم إعطاؤهم نظاماً غذائياً  منتظماً، يحتوي على ثلاث وجبات من الليمون والزبادي بالإضافة للتقليل من  السكريات والنشويات، حيث كانت النتيجة بعد (4) أشهر أن هؤلاء الأشخاص فقدوا  ما نسبته (80%) من دهون البطن، ونسبة (22%) من الوزن الإجمالي، وما نسبته (  61%) من دهون الجسم بشكل عام.     تناول الزبادي مع الليمون الغني بالكالسيوم يعمل على تحفيز حرق الدهون  وعدم تكدس دهون جديدة، ونقص الكالسيوم يعمل على إنتاج إنزيم يُنتج الدهون  الضارة، بالإضافة لقدرته على الحد من الإصابة بسرطان القولون كونه يعمل على  تنشيط الجهاز المناعي وتقليل مستوى الكوليسترول بالدم، ويقاوم الالتهابات  الطفيلية، كما أن هذه الوصفة عند اتباعها تحسّن من المنظر الجمالي للنساء  والحد من خطر الإصابة بأمراض السكري والقلب نتيجة تقليل مستوى الدهون  الضارة. 
يحتوي الزبادي على العديد من الفيتامينات مثل: 
فيتامين ب1، وفيتامين  ب2، وفيتامين ب3، وب4، وب5، وب12، بالإضافة للبروتين والذي أثبتت الدراسات  أنه يساعد في تخفيض ضغط الدم المرتفع.   أما عن طريقة استخدامه فيمكننا تناول الليمون والزبادي ثلاث مرات في اليوم  قبل الوجبات، مع اختصار وجبة العشاء على علبة من الزبادي بوزن (200) غرام،  بحيث يكون الزبادي خالياً من الدسم، أو أن لا تزيد نسبة السعرات الحرارية  فيه عن (100) سعر حراري.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكِ الله خيرا معلومات مفيدة، ويضم إليه رياضة المشي سيكون التأثير أسرع بإذن الله تعالى، هناك برنامج في جهاز الايفون حيث يقوم بحساب المسافة التي قطعتها.


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أ . حنان الحردان :* *مخاطر “المشد” وقت الرياضه !*


*يعتقد بعض الرجال و السيدات ان لبس المشد اثناء الرياضه او طوال اليوم هو افضل علاج للكرش او الارداف ! *
*و منهن من يعتقد بأنه أيضاً علاج لإزالة الشحم المتراكم و لتقوية عضلات البطن ..! *
*ويلجأ العديد لشراء اغلى نوع من هذه المشدات على ذمه الدعايات التجاريه التي قامت بتسميه اغلب المشدات ب أسماء فنانات و عارضات هم بالأصل قاموا بنحت الخصر عن طريق عمليات جراحيه وليس عن طريق هذا المشد !!*

*هو صحيح يقوم بتعديل و تصحيح الجسم من الشكل الخارجي فقط ..!** و لكن هل تعرف ماهي مضار استخدامه !؟*

*١- يسبب ارتخاء و عطل تام في عضلات البطن فمن المعروف بأن العضو العامل يكون أقوى و أكثر نموا من العضو العاطل و أن كل عضو لا يستمر في عمله ينكمش و يتضاءل فبهذا ترتخي عضلات بطن الذي تضع المشد.*

*٢- المشد يسبب تكدس الشحم في الامكنة المضغوط عليها, و السبب يعود بأن الشحم المتراكم في النواحي التي لا حركة فيها, و من المعروف أن خير طريقة لمكافحة تراكم الشحم هو التدليك أو المساج.*

*٣ – التأثير على عملية الهضم و بالتالي زيادة السمنة و ذلك بأن وضع المشد يعود للرغبة في إخفاء البروز البطني و بذلك يدفع الكتلة الشحمية إلى الداخل مما يعرقل حركة المعدة و الامعاء و بذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة تراكم الشحم على جدار البطن.*

*٤ – المشد يسبب الامساك أو القبض المزمن و ذلك نتيجة توقف العضلات البطنية عن العمل.*

*٥ – و كل شخص يلاحظ عند إزالته للمشد وجود خطوط حمراء مما يدل على الضغط في هذه الاماكن الجلدية و هذا الضغط يعيق دوران الدم و تغذية هذه المناطق الجلدية, فتظهر الخطوط الزرقاء التي هي الاوردة المتوسعة ..!*

*٦ – المواد التي تُصنع منها المشدات، من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى تحسس البشرة، وبالتالي إحمرارها وظهور الطفح الجلدي ، لأنها عبارة عن مواد مهيجة للبشرة بالاضاف   إلى أنها توفر بيئة رطبة ومناسبة لنمو الفطريات وتكاثرها ! وذلك كـ نتيجة لكونها تزيد من إفراز العرق .*

*** أما عن المشدات الضاغطة التي تستخدم على المفاصل فهي جيدة للرياضين وغير الرياضين أثناء ممارسة الرياضة فيرى المختصون في هذا المجال أن الدفء و الضغط الذي تأمنه للمفصل يساعد في توزيع المادة الزيتية فيه بشكل جيد يمنع الاحتكاك أثناء حركة المفضل .. كما أنها دعامة قوية تقلل من الضغط على المفصل و تحمي من الأضرار التي قد تصيبه و خصوصا أثناء الرياضات التي تعتمد على المفاصل بشكل كبير.*

*نصيحتي لكم ..*
*ليس من الضروري أن يكون ثمن الظهور بمنظر جميل و جسم لائق على حساب صحتك .. *
*قم بشفط عضلات بطنك للداخل بدون استخدام اي اداة ضاغطه خاصه وقت المشي .. و تذكر ان الرياضة بدون شيء هي خير مشد و عليك بالمساج و التدليك المستمر.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

حكم الأكل إلى الشبع وهل يعد إسرافاً؟*

*
السؤال : جاء في القرآن قوله تعالى : (يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ) ، وجاء عند أحمد أن المقدام بن معد يكرب الكندي قال : إنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (ما ملأ بن آدم وعاءً شراً من بطنه ، بحسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن بها صلبه ، فإن كان ولا بد فثلث لطعامه ، وثلث لشرابه ، وثلث لنفسه) رواه النسائي والترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح . سؤالي : هل يُفهم من هذا أنه من الأفضل للشخص أن لا يأكل إلا وجبة واحدة خلال اليوم؟ وأنه إذا أكل أكثر من ذلك ، فإنه يُعتبر مسرفاً مبغضا عند الله ؟ وماذا عن أيام الصيام؟ هل نأكل فقط في السحور ، ونكتفي فقط بثلاث تمرات وقت الإفطار؟ فبالنسبة لي شخصياً ، فإني أقتصر على شرب الحليب مخلوطاً بالعسل على الإفطار ، وعلى الغداء قطعة من اللحم ، ثم قطعة من الفواكه قبل النوم ، فهل يعتبر هذا إسرافاً يبغض الله من أجله؟ أرجو التوضيح والإرشاد .


*
*الجواب :*
*الحمدلله
**
أولا :**الإسراف مذموم في الأكل وغيره . قال تعالى : (وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ) الأعراف/31 ، وقال تعالى : (وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ) الأنعام/141 ، وقال سبحانه : (وَلَا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ وَلَا تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ فَتَقْعُدَ مَلُومًا مَحْسُورًا) الإسراء/29 ، وقال : (وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ وَالْمِسْكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَلَا تُبَذِّرْ تَبْذِيرًا إِنَّ الْمُبَذِّرِينَ كَانُوا إِخْوَانَ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِرَبِّهِ كَفُورًا) الإسراء/26 ، 27 .
**
والفرق بين الإسراف والتبذير : "أن السرف صرف الشيء فيما ينبغي زائدا على ما ينبغي . والتبذير صرفه فيما لا ينبغي" قاله المناوي في "فيض القدير" (1/50) .
**
ثانيا :**الإسراف هو مجاوزة الحد ، ويكون ذلك بالأكل فوق الشبع ، وهذا لا يتحدد بوجبة أو وجبتين أو ثلاثة ، فقد يأكل الإنسان وجبة واحدة في اليوم ويسرف فيها . وقد يأكل ثلاث وجبات بغير إسراف .**وحديث المقداد فيه الحث على التقليل من الطعام والاكتفاء بما يقيم الصلب ، وليس فيه تعرض لعدد الوجبات ، فقد يأكل هذه اللقيمات ثلاث مرات في فطوره وغدائه وعشائه ، ويكون مقتصدا مقلا ، فإن أراد أن يتجاوز اللقيمات - في وجبته - فليجعل ثلثا لطعامه ، وثلثا لشرابه ، وثلثا لنفَسه ، فإن احتاج إلى وجبة أخرى - كما هو غالب حال الناس - فلا حرج في ذلك ، ويراعي فيها ما سبق أيضا ، وهكذا لو احتاج إلى ثلاث وجبات أو أربع ، وعدد الوجبات يختلف باختلاف الشخص ، ونوع الطعام ، وطبيعة المجهود الذي يبذله .
**
والمقصود هو حفظ البدن ، وعدم الإضرار به ، سواء بالشبع أو بالجوع .
**
والمقصود أيضا : التقوي على الطاعة ، وهذا يحصل بالأكل المعتدل ، لا بالتخمة المُثقلة ، ولا بالجوع المنهك .
**
قال القرطبي رحمه الله في تفسير آية آل عمران : "قوله تعالى : (وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلا تُسْرِفُوا) قال ابن عباس : أحل الله في هذه الآية الأكل والشرب ما لم يكن سرفا أو مخيلة . فأما ما تدعو الحاجة إليه ، وهو ما سد الجوعة وسكن الظمأ ، فمندوب إليه عقلا وشرعا ، لما فيه من حفظ النفس وحراسة الحواس ، ولذلك ورد الشرع بالنهي عن الوصال ، لأنه يضعف الجسد ويميت النفس ، ويضعف عن العبادة ، وذلك يمنع منه الشرع وتدفعه العقل . وليس لمن منع نفسه قدر الحاجة حظ من بر ولا نصيب من زهد ، لأن ما حرمها من فعل الطاعة بالعجز والضعف أكثر ثوابا وأعظم أجرا.**وقد اختلف في الزائد على قدر الحاجة على قولين : فقيل حرام ، وقيل مكروه . قال ابن العربي : وهو الصحيح ، فإنّ قدر الشبع يختلف باختلاف البلدان والأزمان والأسنان والطعمان. ثم قيل : في قلة الأكل منافع كثيرة ، منها أن يكون الرجل أصح جسما وأجود حفظا وأزكى فهما وأقل نوما وأخف نفسا. وفي كثرة الأكل كظ المعدة ونتن التخمة ، ويتولد منه الأمراض المختلفة ، فيحتاج من العلاج أكثر مما يحتاج إليه القليل الأكل. وقال بعض الحكماء : أكبر الدواء تقدير الغذاء " انتهى من "تفسير القرطبي" (7/ 191).
**
وفي الموسوعة الفقهية (25/ 332) : "من آداب الأكل : الاعتدال في الطعام ، وعدم ملء البطن ، وأكثر ما يسوغ في ذلك أن يجعل المسلم بطنه أثلاثا : ثلثا للطعام وثلثا للشراب وثلثا للنفس ؛ لحديث : (ما ملأ آدمي وعاء شرا من بطن ، بحسب ابن آدم أكلات يقمن صلبه ، فإن كان لا محالة ، فثلث لطعامه ، وثلث لشرابه ، وثلث لنفسه) . ولاعتدال الجسد وخفته ؛ لأنه يترتب على الشبع ثقل البدن ، وهو يورث الكسل عن العبادة والعمل . ويُعرف الثلث بالاقتصار على ثلث ما كان يشبع به . وقيل : يعرف بالاقتصار على نصف المد ، واستظهر النفراوي الأول لاختلاف الناس . وهذا كله في حق من لا يضعفه قلة الشبع ، وإلا فالأفضل في حقه استعمال ما يحصل له به النشاط للعبادة ، واعتدال البدن .

وفي الفتاوى الهندية : الأكل على مراتب :**فرض : وهو ما يندفع به الهلاك ، فإن ترك الأكل والشرب حتى هلك فقد عصى .
ومأجور عليه ، وهو ما زاد عليه ليتمكن من الصلاة قائما ، ويسهل عليه الصوم .
ومباح ، وهو ما زاد على ذلك إلى الشبع لتزداد قوة البدن ولا أجر فيه ولا وزر ويحاسب عليه حسابا يسيرا إن كان من حل .
وحرام ، وهو الأكل فوق الشبع إلا إذا قصد به التقوي على صوم الغد ، أو لئلا يستحي الضيف فلا بأس بأكله فوق الشبع .

وقال ابن الحاج : الأكل في نفسه على مراتب : واجب ، ومندوب ، ومباح ، ومكروه . ومحرم . فالواجب : ما يقيم به صلبه لأداء فرض ربه ؛ لأن ما لا يتوصل إلى الواجب إلا به فهو واجب .
والمندوب : ما يعينه على تحصيل النوافل وعلى تعلم العلم وغير ذلك من الطاعات .
والمباح : الشبع الشرعي . والمكروه : ما زاد على الشبع قليلا ولم يتضرر به ، والمحرم : البطنة . وهو الأكل الكثير المضر للبدن .

وقال النووي : يكره أن يأكل من الطعام الحلال فوق شبعه .

وقال الحنابلة : يجوز أكله كثيرا بحيث لا يؤذيه ، وفي الغنية : يكره مع خوف تخمة . ونُقل عن ابن تيمية كراهة الأكل المؤدي إلى التخمة كما نقل عنه تحريمه " انتهى .
**

ثالثا :**تبين مما سبق أنه لا حرج في تناول أكثر من وجبة طعام في اليوم ، وأن ذلك بمجرده لا يعد إسرافا ، بل الإسراف أن يأكل فوق الشبع ولو في وجبة واحدة .**ومما يدل على جواز الوصول إلى حد الشبع ، وأن المكروه أو المحرم ما جاوزه : ما روى البخاري (5381) ومسلم (2040) عن أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قال : قَالَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ لِأُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ : لَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ضَعِيفًا أَعْرِفُ فِيهِ الْجُوعَ فَهَلْ عِنْدَكِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟ وفيه قصة تكثير الطعام بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله : (ائْذَنْ لِعَشَرَةٍ فَأَذِنَ لَهُمْ فَأَكَلُوا حَتَّى شَبِعُوا ، ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : ائْذَنْ لِعَشَرَةٍ ، فَأَذِنَ لَهُمْ فَأَكَلُوا حَتَّى شَبِعُوا ، ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : ائْذَنْ لِعَشَرَةٍ ، فَأَذِنَ لَهُمْ فَأَكَلُوا حَتَّى شَبِعُوا ، ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا ، ثُمَّ أَذِنَ لِعَشَرَةٍ فَأَكَلَ الْقَوْمُ كُلُّهُمْ وَشَبِعُوا ، وَالْقَوْمُ ثَمَانُونَ رَجُلًا) .
**
وقد بوب عليه البخاري في صحيحه : باب من أكل حتى شبع .**وأورد فيه أيضا قول عَائِشَةَ رضى الله عنها : (تُوُفِّىَ النَّبِىُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ شَبِعْنَا مِنَ الأَسْوَدَيْنِ : التَّمْرِ وَالْمَاءِ) .
**
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : "  قَالَ اِبْن بَطَّالٍ : فِي هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث جَوَاز الشِّبَع وَأَنَّ تَرْكه أَحْيَانَا أَفْضَل ... قَالَ الطَّبَرِيُّ : غَيْر أَنَّ الشِّبَع وَإِنْ كَانَ مُبَاحًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ حَدًّا يَنْتَهِي إِلَيْهِ , وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ سَرَف ; وَالْمُطْلَق مِنْهُ مَا أَعَانَ الْآكِل عَلَى طَاعَة رَبّه وَلَمْ يَشْغَلهُ ثِقَله عَنْ أَدَاء مَا وَجَبَ عَلَيْهِ ا هـ ... 
قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي الْمُفْهِم لِمَا ذَكَرَ قِصَّة أَبِي الْهَيْثَم إِذْ ذَبَحَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلِصَاحِبَيْهِ الشَّاة فَأَكَلُوا حَتَّى شَبِعُوا : وَفِيهِ دَلِيل عَلَى جَوَاز الشِّبَع , وَمَا جَاءَ مِنْ النَّهْي عَنْهُ مَحْمُول عَلَى الشِّبَع الَّذِي يُثْقِل الْمَعِدَة وَيُثَبِّط صَاحِبه عَنْ الْقِيَام لِلْعِبَادَةِ وَيُفْضِي إِلَى الْبَطَر وَالْأَشَرّ وَالنَّوْم وَالْكَسَل , وَقَدْ تَنْتَهِي كَرَاهَته إِلَى التَّحْرِيم بِحَسَبِ مَا يَتَرَتَّب عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْمَفْسَدَة " انتهى من "فتح الباري".
**
رابعا :**ما ذكرته عن صفة فطورك وغدائك وعشائك لا يعد إسرافا .**والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/145160

*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جاء ما ملخصه من كتاب إحياء علوم الدين (3/104-109)
ذكر العلماء فوائد الاعتدال في الطعام وعدم الإسراف ، ومنها :
1- صفاءُ القلبِ وإيقادُ القريحة وإنفاذ البصيرة ، فإنّ الشبعَ يورثُ البلادةَ ويُعمي القلب ، ولهذا جاءَ في الحكمة ( مَن أجاعَ بطنَه عظُمت فكرتُه وفَطُن قلبُه ) .
2- الانكسارُ والذلُ وزوالُ البَطَرِ والفرحِ والأشرِ ، الذي هو مبدأُ الطغيانِ والغفلةِ عن الله تعالى .
3- أن لا ينسى بلاءَ الله وعذابه ، ولا ينسى أهلَ البلاء ، فإن الشبعانَ ينسى الجائعَ وينسى الجوع ، والعبدُ الفطنُ لا يجدُ بلاءَ غيرِه إلا ويتذكرُ بلاءَ الآخرة .
4- من أكبر الفوائد : كسرُ شهواتِ المعاصي كلّها ، والاستيلاءُ على النفسِ الأمّارةِ بالسوء ، فإنَّ منشأَ المعاصي كلِّها الشهواتُ والقوى ، ومادةُ القوى والشهواتِ لا محالة الأطعمة . قال ذو النون : ما شبعتُ قطُّ إلا عصيتُ أو هممتُ بمعصية .
5- دفعُ النومِ ودوامُ السَّهر ، فإنَّ مَن شَبِع كثيرًا شرب كثيرًا ، ومن كثر شربُه كثرَ نومه ، وفي كثرةِ النومِ ضياعُ العمر وفوتُ التهجدِ وبلادةُ الطبعِ وقسوةُ القلب ، والعمرُ أنفسُ الجواهرِ ، وهو رأسُ مالِ العبدِ ، فيه يتجر ، والنومُ موت ، فتكثيره يُنقِصُ العمر .
6- صحةُ البدن ودفعُ الأمراض ، فإن سببَها كثرةُ الأكل وحصولُ الأخلاط في المعدة ، وقد قالَ الأطباء : البِطْنةُ أصلُ الداء ، والحِميةُ أصلُ الدواء .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*الإسراف في الولائم*

السؤال :
امرأة ذهبت إلى بيت امرأة رزقها الله بمولود وهناك ولائم وإسراف وتبذير جرت  عليه العادة فهنأتها بسلامتها ومولودها ولا تريد أن تأكل من هذه الولائم  خشية الإثم وتتكرر الولائم لأسبوع أو أكثر. فما الحكم في هذه الولائم. وبم  تنصحون هذه المرأة؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
لا حرج على هذه الزائرة في الأكل من هذه الولائم ، ولو كان فيها إسراف كما ذكرت ، وعليها أن تنصح لأهل البيت ، وتبين لهم أهمية المحافظة على النعمة ، وشكرها ، وعدم التبذير أو الإسراف فيها ، وأن ترشدهم إلى الاستفادة من هذه الولائم ، بتوزيع الزائد منها على الفقراء والمحتاجين ، وبهذا يتحقق لهم الأجر والثواب ، مع الفرح والسرور .
وأما ما يفعله بعض الناس من التبذير في الطعام ، وإلقائه مع المهملات ، فهذا منكر ، وتعدٍّ على نعم الله وخيراته ، وإعانة للشيطان وإفادة له . فقد روى مسلم (2033) عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَحْضُرُ أَحَدَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِنْ شَأْنِهِ حَتَّى يَحْضُرَهُ عِنْدَ طَعَامِهِ فَإِذَا سَقَطَتْ مِنْ أَحَدِكُمْ اللُّقْمَةُ فَلْيُمِطْ مَا كَانَ بِهَا مِنْ أَذًى ثُمَّ لِيَأْكُلْهَا وَلَا يَدَعْهَا لِلشَّيْطَانِ فَإِذَا فَرَغَ فَلْيَلْعَقْ أَصَابِعَهُ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَدْرِي فِي أَيِّ طَعَامِهِ تَكُونُ الْبَرَكَةُ ) .

وسئلت اللجنة الدائمة ما نصه : 
" ما قولكم رضي الله عنكم في بقايا الطعام ، والطعام الزائد عن الحاجة ، ففي الكلية تقدم أصناف متعددة ، والطالب يأكل القليل ويحذف الباقي ؟ 
فأجابت : الإسراف ممنوع ، وإضاعة المال ممنوعة ، فيجب حفظ الطعام الباقي للمرة الثانية ، أو إطعامه المحتاجين ، فإن لم يوجدوا فالحيوانات ، ولو بعد تجفيفه لمن يتيسر له ذلك " انتهى من "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (22/291).
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى .
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/88124

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أهمية فقدان الوزن:*

*من المهم جدا معرفة اوزاننا، لان الوزن الزائد قد يسبب حدوث العديد من المشاكل الصحية، مثل ظهور امراض القلب،
 وارتفاع ضغط الدم،
 والتهاب المفاصل،
 وهشاشة العظام،
 كما يمكنه ان يسبب العقم،
 وعدم القدرة على مقاومة مرض السكري من النوع 2،
 وكل هذه المظاهر مرتبطة بالسمنة.
 وبصرف النظر عن الاعتبارات الصحية الناجمة عن زيادة الوزن، الا انه ليس من الضروري ان تكون اجسادكم نحيفة حتى  تلقب بالاجساد الصحية،
 ولكن حافظوا على وزنكم الطبيعي والمعقول، وحينها ستشعرون بالفرق.
 ومن المفضل التركيز على خسارة الوزن الزائد في المراحل الاولى من الحمية،
 وان استطعتم تحقيق هذا في عام او اكثر فقد تصلون الى ما تطمحون اليه،
 ولكن بالمقابل لا تعذبوا انفسكم اذا لم تفقدوا اوزانكم بتلك الفترة.**


منـــقول*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

* الفرق بين الصحة واللياقة*
 *اللياقة : هي المقدرة الجسمانية على أداء نشاط رياضي.
 أما الصحة : فإنها تُعرف بصورة أكثر شمولية:
 " فهي الحالة التي تعمل فيها جميع أجهزة الجسم بالطريقة المثلى"
          هذا، ويعتقد الكثير من الناس أن الصحة تعني اللياقة، ولكن في حقيقة الأمر          أنهما أمران ليسا بالضرورة متلازمين.

*
*كيف نستطيع أن نحتفظ بصحة ممتازة؟* 
* أحسن طريق هو أن نعرف الفرق بين تمارين (الأيروبيك Aerobic) أي التمرينات       الهوائية أو التمارين الحرة* 
*وتمرينات (اللأيروبيك Anaerobic) أي اللاهوائية أو الغير حرة!*
*وبمعنى أدق أن نعرف الفرق بين القوة والقدرة على التحمل. 
        إن كلمة آيروبك أو أوربك تعني " بالأكسجين " وهي تشير إلى التمرينات الرياضية المتوسطة المجهود التي تستمر لفترة زمنية طويلة. فإذا استنهضت  مقدرتك على التحمل عن طريق تمرينات الأروبك فإن الدهن المخزون في الجسم يحترق ويصبح الوقود الرئيسي الذي يعتمد عليه جسمك. 
        أما كلمة اللأيروبيك - من ناحية أخرى - فهي تعني " بدون أكسجين " وهي تشير          إلى التمرينات الرياضية التي تولد طاقة عالية ولكن لفترة قصيرة فتمرينات          اللأيروبيك - تقوم بحرق مادة جليكوجين (Glycogen) ويستخدمها الجسم كمصدر          للطاقة وتسبب احتفاظ الجسم بالدهون ..
*
 *الآن... هل تعتبر نفسك بصحة جيدة؟ أم على لياقة عالية؟ أم لا هذا ولا ذاك؟*
*"إن معظم          التمرينات مثل المشي ، والجري الخفيف ، وركوب الدراجات ، والسباحة يمكن أن          تكون أيروبيك كما يمكن أن تكون لايروبيك!". 
فمعدل ضربات القلب المنخفض يجعل          هذه التمرينات أيروبك، أما المعدل العالي لضربات القلب فيجعلها لا أيروبك.

**         هل تحتاج إلى الإبطاء من سرعتك في التدريبات وفي طريقة حياتك؟         * 
*حتى تحول جسمك إلى آلة لحرق الدهون المخزونة يجب أن تُدرب نظام الاحتراق          الداخلي – في جسدك - على أن يعمل وفقاً لتأثير الأيروبك، وذلك بأن تعطي نفسك فترة من شهرين إلى ثمانية شهور          من المواظبة التامة على التمرينات الأيروبك ".
 وحتى تستطيع أن تحقق توازناً          بين الصحة واللياقة البدنية يمكن بعد انقضاء هذه الفترة أن تنتظم في          تمرينات اللاأيروبك من مرة إلى ثلاث مرات أسبوعياً.

 تذكر.. مشي 15 إلى 30          دقيقة 3 إلى 4 مرات أسبوعياً ولمدة أربعة إلى ثمانية أشهر كفيلة بإذن الله          تعالى أن تحقق لك ذلك التوازن في الصحة الجسدية.
*
*وقيل في الأمثال العربية :          " العقل السليم في الجسم السليم ".**
*
منقول بتصرف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏*نسبة البدانة لا علاقة لها بالأندية النسائية، تشاهد عجبا من بدانة النساء الأمريكيات فهل يفتقدن للأندية؟!*
*‏العادات الصحية والنشاط الطبيعي كافٍ.

أ.د. رقية المحارب.


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
سبحان الله وبحمده**



" كثيرا ما يشتكى من يقومون بالرجيم من مشكلة ثبات الوزن وتوقف وزن الجسم عن النزول ...وهو الامر الذى يحبط و يثبط عزيمة من يقوم بالرجيم ... من أسباب ثبات الوزن محاولة تقليل الاكل باستمرار ...لان نقص السعرات الحرارية المستمر سيحفز الجسم على الدخول فى مرحلة المجاعة وهى المرحلة التى يحاول فيها الجسم المحافظة على حياتك لانه يفسر نقص السعرات الحرارية السريع على ان حياتك فى خطر فيقل معدل الايض و تقل فرصة خسارة الوزن حتى تصل الى مرحلة ثبات الوزن." 

ما الحل مع ثبات الوزن؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
من خلال تصفحي في المواقع التي تهتم بالرشاقة وجدت بعض الحلول لكسر هذا الثبات
لكن في البداية* *ما سبب في ثبات الوزن؟**
السبب هو أن الجسم استطاع التكيف مع الوضع الحالي للجسم فيقوم بعمل مقاومة لهذا النزول.


**ولذلك أحببت أن انقل لكم بعض الحلول :

**1- كما قلنا ان السبب هو تكيف الجسم مع وضعه الحالي ولكن عندما تجعل الجسم في حال عدم التكيف بمعنى عند ثبات الوزن قم بالابتعاد عن الحمية لمدة يوم او يومين وتناول الحلويات والاطعمه الدسمة ثم قم بالرجوع للحمية مرة أخرى وممارسة الرياضة هذا الامر يجعل الجسم في حالة خداع وعدم تكيف مع الوضع الحالي وسيستجيب للنزول .
*
*2- من الحلول هناك عصائر تسمى عصار كسر ثبات الوزن ومنها الأناناس والكيوي وهناك البعض يقوم بخلطها مع بعض وشربها
وستساعد في كسر ثبات الوزن بإذن الله .

**3- من الحلول أيضا زيادة معدل الرياضة بمعنى إذا كان معدل عمل الرياضية اليومي ساعة واحدة فلتكن ساعتين مثلا وسيساعد في كسر ثبات الوزن.**




منـــقول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
فما هى فوائد المشى؟

1- يسهم فى حرق السعرات الحرارية، والحفاظ على الوزن، وجعل شكل الجسم أكثر تناسقاً، فتبدين أكثر رشاقة وجمالاً.

2- يساعدك على التخلص من التوتر ، فتنعمين بحالة نفسية أفضل ونوماً أكثر هدوءاً وعمقاً. وذلك لأنه يزيد بعض المواد فى الجهاز العصبى تؤدى إلى تحسين الحالة المزاجية.

3- يجدد نشاطكِ ويرفع مستوى طاقتكِ.

4- يرفع من مستوى القدرات العقلية كالتركيز، والاستيعاب، والذاكرة.

5- يقوى عضلة القلب ويساعد فى الحفاظ على الضغط فى مستوى معقول.

6- يؤدى إلى تقوية العضلات والعظام والمفاصل. 

7- يساهم فى تقليل خطر الإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض مثل: سرطان الثدي، وسرطان القولون، وهشاشة العظام، والسكر من النوع الثانى، والسمنة، ...الخ.

8- يقلل من مستوى الكولسترول الضار فى الجسم، ويزيد نسبة الكوليسترول المفيد. 

9- يساهم فى تأخير أمراض الشيخوخة.

10- يوفر لكِ قليلاً من الوقت للاختلاء بنفسك والاستماع إليها.



هل تعجبكِ هذه الفوائد ولكنكِ تشعرين بشئ من الكسل أو لا تجدين وقتاً؟

سأقدم لكِ إذن نصيحة مبنية على خبرتى الشخصية: إذا كنتِ ذاهبة إلى مكان قريب فيمكنك المشى بدلاً من ركوب السيارة أو المواصلات، أو يمكنك ترك السيارة بعيداً قليلاً عن مكان عملك أو منزلك واستغلي هذه الدقائق فى المشى.
*



*منـــقول*

----------

